# Best incubator for Tortoise eggs?



## NinjaTurtle (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi peeps,

Could someone suggest me what the best incubator is for tortoise eggs?

I know people will tell me its probably best to make one but I would just prefer to buy one.

I know someone who is happy to sell me his Herp Nursery 2 pretty cheap.

Is this incubator good enough or should I be looking at a novabator?

Thanks


----------

